# Rebarreling a Savage 110



## abrannon (Mar 5, 2010)

Can you rebarrel a Savage 110, 300 win mag to a 308?

I know you would have to change the Bolt face or the bolt.  But would the long action work?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 5, 2010)

If it could be done, you'd have to change the magazine box.  I know that Savage made some 110's in short action calibers.  We had one in .243 years ago.  With the cost of Savage rifles, you could probably buy one in .308 for about the same or less as rebarrelling the one you have.  Then, you could sell the .300 Win Mag and either break even or come dang close.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes you can, you can order a new bolt face and your barrel and swap them over.
I've converted several 110 30-06's over to 308 and the only thing I changed was the barrel. I keep the same magazine because it allowed me to seat my bullets out farther.
 If your looking to build one. sell the 300wm and buy a stevens 200 s/a If you want an after market barrel get the stevens  in 7-08 New take off are easy to sell. then order your .308 barrel and a sharp shooters supply or rifle basix trigger and you will have one fine gun.
If you need help let me know. I have an action wrench and barrel nut wrench and .308 headspace gauges for changing the barrel and I've done several triggers.


----------



## abrannon (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------

